# Motivational Strut questions



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I am concidering getting the Motivational shortened struts (Non-coilover version). What spring rate are they valved for, or are they "valved to order"? Anyone know how well they will work with Gen1 Hypercoils? I already have the Gen1 coils, but would like to get the Gen2 later. Will the struts need to be revalved? How many inches are they shortened? Should I use the Koni bumpstops with them, or are they not needed due to the shortening?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Call them


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

They are a little over an inch shorter than stock or KYB AGX's. They can handle up to 350lbs. spring rate. They are adjustible for stock or after market springs. They do not have to be revalved. The Koni bumpstops will also help with the ride and save your struts from damage if they bottom out.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Mike!

One more question: When the inserts wear out, can you (Motivational) rebuild them, or do I need to send them to a shop that works on Koni's?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

When and if they wear out a Koni shop will need to rebuild and revalve them. It runs about $130 each.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> *They are a little over an inch shorter than stock or KYB AGX's. They can handle up to 350lbs. spring rate. They are adjustible for stock or after market springs. They do not have to be revalved. *


Mike,

I assume (judging from previous discussions about your shortened struts) that you are using the std red Koni inserts in those struts and do not modify the valving.

I know it may be proprietary info but would you happen to have available the damping rates/curves for those (front and rear)? Or anything in this issue that can be disclosed.

I would appreciate it if they were made "available".

Chris


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

All I can tell you is that they can handle spring rates from 100lbs. to 350lbs. They do not have enough rebound to go any higher. If you are going to go coil overs I can build a bigger front assembly that can handle up to 450lbs. spring rate.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.

Chris


----------

